
Overlooked No More: Alan Turing, Condemned Code Breaker and Computer Visionary - okket
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/05/obituaries/alan-turing-overlooked.html
======
romwell
In case you were wondering _by whom_ and _when_ someone as known as Turing was
overlooked:

>Overlooked is a series of obituaries about remarkable people whose deaths,
beginning in 1851, went unreported in The Times.

